# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SmartSamBox  SmartSambox V0313

## gsm_bouali

*SmartSambox Multi Flashing & unlocking Service tool for Samsung Phones.*    *WORLD FIRST - SPECDRUM SAMSUNG FULL SUPPORT*   *
 What's New
 - Added Full Support* *+ GT-1280 - Direct Unlock | Read Codes | Format | Flashing | Repair Imei & SN | Read / Write NV - Multi Flashing & unlocking
+ GT-1282T - Direct Unlock | Read Codes | Format | Flashing | Repair Imei & SN | Read / Write NV - Multi Flashing & unlocking
+ GT-E2200 - Direct Unlock | Read Codes | Format | Flashing | Repair Imei & SN | Read / Write NV - Multi Flashing & unlocking
+ GT-E2202 - Direct Unlock | Read Codes | Format | Flashing | Repair Imei & SN | Read / Write NV - Multi Flashing & unlocking
 - Bugs Fixes
+ S7560/S7652 - Imei Repair fix / S5360 Direct unlock fixed
 - other changes
+ Added 4 skin*   *Thanks To K-boxteam Thailand For test & Support Mobile Phones*  Samsung E2202 Full Test Report By k-boxteam Thailand الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smartsambox V0313 avaible in Support Area For download*      NEW SKINS      What is Multi Flashing/ Unlocking *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *  *  *

----------

